# Squirrel hunting video



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Finally took my
Son out squirrel hunting yesterday for the first time, which I know is awful and shouldve already been doing this. We had a great time though!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Good Stuff.


----------

